# help me to find what song



## kalei (Sep 8, 2011)

can anyone help me. i dont know what title of that song. but i i think the lyrics start with " you're my angel you're my darling". its like a classic song. can anyone﻿ help me to find who sing it. need help! please reply.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

It's not "classical" at all ...

Here's a youtube clip for this song.

[Admin note: Moved to Non-Classical music forum]


----------

